# Jon Boat Recommendation



## svk (Jul 19, 2021)

Hey guys. I am looking for an 18' Jon boat. Just a plain jane tiller boat with a seat in the front, a seat in the back and possibly one or two benches in the middle.

All of the makers available up here only offer 18' in the deluxe version with the huge fore and aft casting platforms which I do not want. 

Can you recommend me some brands to look at? Lowe, Lund, and Alumacraft do not have what I want. Alumacraft discontinued their 18' standard MV Jon a few years ago.

TYIA


----------



## esshup (Jul 20, 2021)

Have you looked at these guys?




__





MARSH JONS | alweldboats







www.alweld.com


----------



## svk (Jul 20, 2021)

esshup said:


> Have you looked at these guys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had not, but they have a couple models that might work. I see they have a dealer in central MN too who I will call when they open. Thank you!


----------



## svk (Jul 20, 2021)

I had a real nice chat with the local Alumacraft dealer yesterday. They were frustrated that the standard 18' hull had been discontinued as they figured they could sell 10-20 of that model per year as they are popular for freight boats up on the lakes with 25HP limits. The flat bottom of those will plane off and hold speed better than a v bottomed fishing boat.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jul 20, 2021)

Are you looking for fishing, duck hunting, other?? If fishing, check out a Hobie kayaks. I had a very early model that I spent a lot of time in fishing a small lake. The peddle design was very unique and works well. Great little boat that was both easy to move, easy to maintain and store. Looks like they have improved them significantly over the years. Pricy but the do hold up well.



Mirage Pro Angler 14 with 360 Drive Technology | Hobie


----------

